# July Photo Contest theme is...



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*"GSDs in Action"* 
Take a photo of your German Shepherd running, jumping or playing​*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Thursday, July 26th to enter your picture. Voting will run July 27th - July 31st.​


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

** picture removed - rule #4 **


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

...
*** picture removed - rule #2 ***


----------



## cowgirlteach (Mar 17, 2012)

...


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

...


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)

** picture removed - rule #2 **


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

...


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

** picture removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

** picture removed - rule #3 **


----------



## kiekoh (Jul 10, 2012)

...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

...


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

...


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

...


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)




----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## JessicaM (Jul 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

...


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

** picture removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

...


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

...


----------



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

...


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## carroll_bj (Mar 23, 2007)

....


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

...


----------



## RiesaFIN (Jul 18, 2012)

...


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

...


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)




----------

